# Wie kann ich mehrere Texturen auf ein Object File mappen



## Lusi (11. Nov 2004)

Hi, 

mein Problem ist dieses: Ich erstelle in Maya Gegenstände, die ich dann als obj exportiere und mittels ObjectLoader in meine Java3D Welt lade. Dies funktioniert einwandfrei, solange ich dies mit einer Textur mache, die ich mit dem TexturLoader der Apperance mitgebe. 

Bei komplexeren Objekten, wo ich mehrere Texturen in Maya appliziert habe, mappt es mir  immer nur die erste Textur über das ganze Objekt, obwohl ich alle Texturen lade und übergebe (wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob das so funktioniert, Fehler gibt es mir keine aus).

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Thx, 

Lusi


----------



## Oxygenic (11. Nov 2004)

Welchen OBJ-Loader verwendest du denn? Der Originale von Sun ist ausgesprochen unvollständig, da würde mich sowas nicht wundern.


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Nov 2004)

Und wenn du nen besseren willst, dann guck mal in Oxys Signatur


----------



## Lusi (12. Nov 2004)

Ja, habe bis jetzt den von Sun Java 3D 1.3 benutzt. Aber werde gleich mal schauen, ob mir der Link von Oxy weiterhilft, thx :]


----------



## Lusi (12. Nov 2004)

Hm, noch eine Frage, habe mir nun nun die xtools1.4 runtergeladen, nun weiss ich leider nicht, wie ich die Klassen einbinden kann. Ich habe es so versucht:

Mein WorkSpace sieht folgendermassen aus:

c:/eclipes_workspace/tests/


Die xtools Klassen sind folgedermassen verpackt:

com/vwp/*

Ich habe sie so reinkopiert:

c:/eclipes_workspace/tests/com/

wenn ich nun ein import mache, wird leider nichts erkannt. Muss ich sie irgendwie in das j2sdk1.4.2_04 Verzeichniss einbetten?

Lusi

Edit: sorry, dieser Eintrag kann gelöscht werden, hab nicht gesehen, dass die Klassen noch nicht compiliert waren, jetzt, wo ich dies nachgeholt habe, wirds erkannt :]


----------

